

Great Entrepreneurs Believe in Karma - peter123
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2009/04/great-entrepreneurs-believe-in-karma.html

======
hko
Ironic in light of [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/22/the-nasty-exploding-
ter...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/22/the-nasty-exploding-term-sheet/)

------
jodrellblank
_Whenever I help someone like the entrepreneur above, I’m paying others back
for helping me._

A very American view of Karma - the endless paying back of an ongoing debt.

How about a view of Karma as a 'virtuous circle' instead?

------
webwright
Really interesting in light of the 37Sgnals crap over the last few days. What
kind of karma doesn't kicking a startup who made a mistake in the nuts
generate?

~~~
jayair
That article made me smile.

I've had the same experience, where I've gotten some really great unbiased
help and advice from people and I intend to pass it on in the future.

But putting that in perspective with the 37s and GS case; I'm not sure why
they don't treat each other like they would like to be treated themselves.

------
keltecp11
I voted this up because of the title.

